# Military vet roll call



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Just wondering how many of us are her I'm a 6 yr vet desert storm


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not but I really do appreciate those of you who are vets and active.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm retired - 22yrs AF, my husband retired - 20yrs AF


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Four years active duty Air Force tactical missile launch crew, followed after a nine year break by nineteen years in the Air Force Reserve, first as an aircraft electrician, then the training and education field where I retired as a MSGT.


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

6 years Army Infantry! 

Desert Storm- 24th ID, 2/7 Inf. Reg.


Robie


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

US Coast Guard
Air Station Kodiak
1974-78


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

The Law considers me a vet but I dont, since i never seen combat.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

8yrs. The gan and Iraq. 19d or wanna be before light infantry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

6x2 Army NG - 13B Reconnaissance


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

20 Navy, retired Senior Chief Petty Officer Mineman.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

10 years US Navy
Aviation Electronics


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

USN 1980-1983. ABF then finished as an ABH. CV-62 

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

USMC :beercheer:


----------



## WOLF71C (Jan 29, 2014)

15 years active duty Army first as a Combat Engineer 21B Now a Forward Observer 13F still serving. Four combat tours to Iraq.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

3.5 years Active Duty Air Force Security Forces. I've spent all three years overseas so far. I'm working on going guard...


----------



## SammyP (Jan 17, 2014)

18 years Navy, Chief, retiring in 2. Independent Duty Corpsman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Dakine said:


> USMC :beercheer:


Ditto. Semper Fi


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs BioBacon 8 years Army Reserve. 91W combat medic. Last year she was a truck driver.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

BlueZ said:


> The Law considers me a vet but I dont, since i never seen combat.


But you were willing to see combat in your service if required. That's good enough for me.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

US Army 1971 - 1979 Seems like yesterday.
RVN- 1971-1972 1st 7th Cav. Gary Owen


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

30 years Army - DS/DS, OIF. Work as a DA civilian now. Husband did 8 yrs in air defense, oldest son now serves as 19D Cav Scout with the 101st Abn Div (AASLT)


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Army......*

2 up's in the Army .

Cat


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Army here. Combat engineers. Never saw combat since I served during Clinton drawdown years. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Air Force 75-79


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Usng 1979-1985.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BlueZ said:


> The Law considers me a vet but I dont, since i never seen combat.


Same here. 1961-1965 Air Force Ground Support Equipment repair and service at McCord AFB, Tacoma, Washington. One month after getting out they started extending service time for Viet Nam. The VA has treated me much above what I should be getting considering I never left the USA. I'm so grateful for all the vets that put their lives on the line for all of us.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Viking said:


> Same here. 1961-1965 Air Force Ground Support Equipment repair and service at McCord AFB, Tacoma, Washington. One month after getting out they started extending service time for Viet Nam. The VA has treated me much above what I should be getting considering I never left the USA. I'm so grateful for all the vets that put their lives on the line for all of us.


I say this with all due respect.
I have never used the VA., but I say you are a vet.
You did as your country ask, it is not your fault that you did not see combat or died in combat.
I thank you for your service, no matter how great or small your service was.
IMO your statement is like feeling guilty for not being kill in a 20 car piled up, that you did not cause, but was lucky enough to walk away from.
I do not mean to offend, but you did your duty & you should have got much more then those who never did or will serve, are getting from your country.
We can never repay you, but you have my thanks, for your time & work to keep the U.S. free for everyones children to live in.:congrat:


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

9 years 
Submarine duty


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

6x2 Army National Guard, Minnesota. 21B Combat Engineer. 34th Infantry Division. They had the record longest deployments in WWI, WW2 and now Iraq. Baton death march was the 34th.

I don't consider myself a veteran, only "prior service" if you will. Never went to the sandbox, never got in the shit myself. Thanks to all of you who did!


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

USMC 1979 - 1988 I joined after the hostages were taken in Iran.


----------



## robinray649 (Sep 21, 2010)

*just my 2 cents*

Army from 6/25/68 to 6/25/71 and in Vietnam from 12/1/68 to 3/31/70 with 1st Air Cav.:2thumb:


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

USN 1974-78 AZ VAW117 and CV62
CAANG 184th INF Kuwait 2002, OIF3 2005.
40th ID Kosovo KFOR11, LMT. 
Training missions to Australia 2002, JRTC 1999, 2005, NTC 2012
CIB and No Purple Heart!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Peace-time vet.
Combat / Construction Engineers - U.S. Army


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

VoorTrekker said:


> USN 1974-78 AZ VAW117 and CV62
> CAANG 184th INF Kuwait 2002, OIF3 2005.
> 40th ID Kosovo KFOR11, LMT.
> Training missions to Australia 2002, JRTC 1999, 2005, NTC 2012
> CIB and No Purple Heart!


I was an AT2 in VAW 116 on CVA64.
1972-1974 Westpac in 73.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Marine Air, The 70s.:beercheer:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Resto said:


> Marine Air, The 70s.:beercheer:


I was early 80's. Worked on E-6B's then AH1/UH1 helicopters (2nd MAW). Just wondering if we worked on the same birds.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

6 years active duty army 12b combat engineer, been to Iraq and Afghanistan. Sorry I haven't been on lately my computer crapped out and I just got a smart phone.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm just gonna say their are a lot of us on this site.


----------



## tweederlee (Oct 16, 2013)

Usmc 2002-2010 Iraq vet


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> I'm just gonna say their are a lot of us on this site.


And even more of that are of this mind set.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

ZoomZoom said:


> I was early 80's. Worked on E-6B's then AH1/UH1 helicopters (2nd MAW). Just wondering if we worked on the same birds.


Were you at Whidbey Island?
I worked in the ECM shop 74-80 with a SSGT Grasser.
The Commandant came through our shop and all the Marines were in a panic.
He asked Grasser what he shot the last time he was on the range.
Grasser told him he hadn't shot since boot camp.
The General was not happy and when he's not happy no Marine is happy.
Every Marine on the base was at the range the next week. 
Of course all us Navy guys thought that was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

backlash said:


> Were you at Whidbey Island?
> I worked in the ECM shop 74-80 with a SSGT Grasser.
> The Commandant came through our shop and all the Marines were in a panic.


For ECM on the EA6B's, I was at Cherry Point NC. Worked in the trailers (for those not familiar, think of shipping containers filled with electronic repair and testing equipment).

Met the Commandant myself _sort of_ but I didn't come to attention as I was half-upside-down in the front seat of a Cobra attack helicopter when he stuck his head in the cockpit.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

22 years in the Guard with 2 years of that overseas OEF and a year Noble Eagle in the US


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

4 years in the Army, 97B Counterintelligence.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

7 years Army, medical discharge (blew out a knee) 36K, 31V and 76B. Spent a tour in Korea on the DMZ 83-84.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Army, way back when we wore Ike Jackets and paratrooper boots..


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

We wore the Ike jacket in the Air Force too, until the early sixties. It looked sharp and was comfortable, and it still hangs in my closet.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

GaryS said:


> We wore the Ike jacket in the Air Force too, until the early sixties. It looked sharp and was comfortable, and it still hangs in my closet.


 the Army changed in 58,


----------



## xgenex (Sep 20, 2013)

17 Year Air Force Retired


----------



## TomBergstrand (Feb 6, 2014)

US Army '64-'66. PARATROOPER. Served with "C" Co. (ABN) 4th Batt. 23rd INF, 172 Inf. BDGE (MECH) Fort Richardson Alaska.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

U.S. Army 23 Years...Still on Active Duty..nearing the end of my career. 
12B Combat Engineer
12Z Senior Engineering Sergeant
Iraq 2003-2004
Afghanistan 2007-2008, 2009-2010, 2012,


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadn't seen this thread for some reason.

US Navy (amphib) 4 years. Spent 2 tours in Desert Shield/Storm(1990 1992), Somalia and a few hundred other things.


----------



## ScorpionSix6 (Feb 15, 2014)

23 years ANG, Retired Chief, 75-98, Retiring from DOD Civilian in July 36 years.



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I want to sincerely thank all of you who served our country, It matters little to me that some of you didn't see combat, in my eyes you are all hero's who deserve more than you get. Salutes to you all.


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

Still active Infantry 16 years. Rangers Lead the Way!

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

Active Army 2002-2005
National guard 2005-2008
Active 2008-present
Infantry
Iraq, Afghanistan 
21 months 5 days 14 hours left on recruiting assignment



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

